# Subwoofer kaputt. Samsung HT-E5550



## Ennui (7. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, ich habe die Heimkinoanlage wie im Titel genannt und nun ist mir mein Subwoofer kaputt gegangen. Ich wollte mir jetzt Ersatz holen und bin bei Amazon auf den Subwoofer gestoßen : Kenwood SW-40 HT-BK Aktiver Subwoofer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Nun wollte ich fragen ob ich den überhaupt an die den Blue-Ray Player, an dem die anderen Lautsprecher angeschlossen sind, anschließen kann? 
Der Subwoofer von Samsung ist ein passiver und der Kenwood ist ein aktiver mit Cinch. Hab hinten bei dem Player wohl Cinchausgänge gesehen, aber da steht nicht von Subwoofer.
Bräuchte dringend Rat. Danke 
Hier nochmal ne Seite zum Heimkinosystem : http://www.samsung.com/de/consumer/...y-home-entertainment-systems/HT-E5550/EN-spec


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2012)

Also, der yamaha-Sub hat keinen eigenen Stromstecker? Wie ist der denn mit der anlage verbunden? sind das zwei "drähte", oder ist das vlt ein "spezielles" Kabel? Bist du ganz sicher, dass der passiv ist (über einen bestimmten Stecker könnte ja auch Strom zum Sub kommen) ?

Je nach dem geht halt ein aktiver Sub "über Umwege" oder es muss ein passiver her oder es geht gar nicht - letzteres ist auch der Grund, warum ich von solchen Komplett-Systemen nichts halte: da geht ein Teil kaputt, und der Rest ist evlt. unbrauchbar.


----------



## Ennui (7. Dezember 2012)

Also an dem Samsung Subwoofer sind zwei Klemmanschlüsse. Rot und Schwarz, die zu einem Kabel werden und dann an den Blu Ray Player angeschlossen werden. Will nur einen neuen Subwoofer, ob aktiv oder Passiv spielt nicht unbedingt eine große Rolle. Bräuchte eine Lösung, wie ich es hinbekommen kann  . Kann auch nachher Bilder von der Rückseite von dem Blu Ray Player machen. Danke


----------



## Darkscream (7. Dezember 2012)

Wenn der SUB 2 Klemmanschlüsse hat ist er passiv - wenn du nun an die Klemmen des SUB ein kurzes Kabel steckst und daran eine Batterie (1,5V) hängst müsste sich jedes mal die Membran bewegen wenn du den Stromkreis schließt, wenn er noch heil ist. Leise hören tut man das auch. Sollte das so sein wäre die Endstufe in deinem BluRay-Steuerteil hinüber und ein SUB nach zu kaufen wäre sinnlos.
Das solltest du erst mal testen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2012)

Man könnte doch auch testweise einfach irgendeine andere passive Box an den Subanschluss anschließen - wenn sich dann nix tut, ist der Fehler bei der Anlage selbst. Auch bei einem nicht-Sub würde ja die Box irgendwie arbeiten, wenn der Sub-Anschluss prinzipiell noch okay ist

Oder auch den Sub an einem anderen Verstärker mal anschließen, das darf auch ruhig testweise ein Anschluss für eine normale Box sein, der Sub wird dann halt die "höheren" Sound nicht darstellen können, aber man merkt zumindest, ob er es generell noch tut.

Passive Boxen (auch Sub) gehen nämlich an sich nicht einfach kaputt, vor allem WENN dann sind es eher klangliche Dinge, die man dann feststellt, aber kein kompletter Ausfall. Nachher hast Du Dich vlt. sogar nur mit dem Hintern auf die Fernbedienung gesetzt und einen "No Sub"-Modus an der Anlage aktiviert, oder nen Nachtmodus, wo der Sub auch stumm bleiben soll


----------



## Ennui (8. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn ich unter den Einstellungen des Players gehe kann ich jeden lautsprecher und auch den subwoofer mit nem testton ansprechen. Bei dem Sub kommt auch ein Ton, aber iwas darin ist kaputt. Das höre ich. Da ist wohl iwas durchgebrannt als ich mal Musik auf volle Laustärke angemacht habe und dann kurz weg war ( *schäm* ich war letztes jahr an silvester zu betrunken   ) Also ich habe sonst noch Samsung angeschrieben ob man einen Ersatz bekommen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2012)

ansonsten musst Du wohl nen passiven Sub kaufen, vlt gibt es ja auch zufällig einen von der gleichen ANlage bei ebay oder so, wo wiederum jemand das Ding verkauft, weil zB der Player defekt ist?


----------

